# Throttlestop Limits? i7-9750h and the best settings?



## Skubbi (Aug 4, 2020)

Limity? Co mogę zrobić?
and what are the best settings?

Laptop:
Lenovo Legion Y540-15
RTX 2060/i7-9750H/16GB RAM


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Increase IccMax for Core and Cache.
Also increase Turbo Boost Power Limits, both Long and Short.


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 4, 2020)

Changing PL1 to 45 and changing PL2 to 55 helped, and I managed to reduce the voltage to -145.5 mV, and will increasing IccMax allow me to set PL1 and PL2 lower?and do changes to PL1 and PL2 reduce temperatures?

And I also tested the -250mV CORE and -130mV CACHE option, which option is better -250mV CORE and -130mV CACHE or 145mV CORE and CACHE for temperatures?


----------



## AOne (Aug 4, 2020)

Check these settings. Test with TSBench (no errors should appear on 1,2 and 16 threads at 1024 test) and Cinebench R20 (no yellow or red boxes should pop-up in TS Limit reasons). As Caring1 said - max IccMax values. My temps stay below 88 C if room temp is below 25 C (up to 90 C in heavy games). There's no need to check Speed Shift - EPP box if the laptop is setting it properly (in my case - 0 at Turbo and Performance mode, 84 in Balanced and 128 in battery saver).


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 4, 2020)

Now I set -160mV to CORE and CACHE, PL1 to 60 PL2 to 80 and it works fine for now, and I also have limited CPU clock to 3.4GHz, temperatures do not exceed 85 degrees. I could still try other settings but I don't know if that makes sense...

Later, I will do the test in CINEBENCH because I only did tests in ThrottleStop and in GTA V and I did not get a blue screen


----------



## AOne (Aug 4, 2020)

Core and Cache don't have to be equal as shown in older tutorials. Find the limit for Cache (which is the main culprit for blue screens) and then multiply the value by two for the Core. After each attempt test with TSBench for errors. After reaching the limit before errors start to show, back it up with 10 mV and leave it like that. The final goal is no throttling of any kind (no red or yellow 'lights') during tests in TSBench and CB20. If you achieve this, your machine is performing at its best and there should be no problems with it in any scenario.


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 4, 2020)

CACHE can be lowered probably to -150mV at -150mV, problems with stability begin, -140mV is perhaps the most stable, I currently have the CORE at -160mV, I will try to lower it a bit, and see if there are errors in ThrottleStop


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 5, 2020)

Now I have set CORE -170mV (at -180mV there was an error in ThrottleStop) CACHE -140mV and the temperatures in the game, e.g. GTA V, do not exceed 75 degrees, and I think I will set the processor clock higher, because now I have a limited processor clock at 3.4GHz

And is it possible to set the profile in ThrottleStop to automatically change when I turn the game on or off?


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 5, 2020)

Above 3.4GHz CPU clock speed has problems


----------



## AOne (Aug 5, 2020)

What are the settings in your TPL window?


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 6, 2020)

TPL Settings
And limits when tested in Cinebench R20


----------



## AOne (Aug 6, 2020)

These thermals are pointing to bad cooling, probably caused by poor paste job (which is typical for factory applied paste). I would recommend reapplying paste with a proper high temp paste (did mine on the second week of purchase, and needed 4 attempts to find  the proper paste and application method). If job done good, differences in Core temps should not go beyond 7-8 degrees. If it exceeds 12-15 C it's definitely a sign of failing heat transfer. After this problem is fixed, you could continue investigating the problem with PL1 and PL2 throttling (if they're not connected).


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 6, 2020)

I will not replace pastes for now, but is it possible to do something with the PL1 and PL2 limits?  and EDP OTHER?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 6, 2020)

@Skubbi - In Limit Reasons when you see PL1 - CORE and EDP OTHER - RING go red at the exact same time, your CPU is throttling because of the PL1 power limit. PL1 is the long term power limit. This power limit can be set in multiple places. If you are having PL1 throttling problems, start by checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option.

When running Cinebench R20, watch to see what power consumption is being reported by ThrottleStop when PL1 throttling is in progress. If you have the long term power limit in ThrottleStop set to 70W but are seeing PL1 throttling at only 60W or 45W, that means the manufacturer has set a long term power limit internally that is lower than anything you can set in ThrottleStop. The 9750H has a TDP rating of 45W. Some manufacturers have decided to set a power limit internally to 45W. This reduces maximum performance. There is no easy way around this type of throttling.

Reduce your cache offset some more. Many users start losing stability when the cache is set more than -125 mV. Maybe your computer will be OK at -130 mV. Maybe only -125 mV like many other 9750H CPUs. After doing that, then you can try lowering the core voltage some more. Run some 1 or 2 Thread TS Bench tests and some CInebench R20 tests to see if the core offset voltage can be pushed further without losing stability or getting any errors.


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 7, 2020)

Turning on "Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits" probably solved the problem (I don't see any red texts)


----------



## Skubbi (Aug 7, 2020)

And what does LIM 1: VOLTAGE mean in MSI Afterburner? Because it sometimes shows up to me?


----------

